# New Member/Setubal



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi all

Just accepted a job in Setubal Portugal so Thought I'd give my social life a kick start! LOL. Would love to hear from anyone who's been/is there, especially about places to go for socialising etc.

Hope to hear from you soon

Nerys


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Nerys

Welcome to the Forum and welcome form me. I am still in the Uk like you but am i looking forward to moving to CP in the near future. I hope you get your questions answered as they may help me as welll.

Good luck


Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Peter/

Ummm, banned? From what, may I ask? Need I be worried?

LOL


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Nerys

welcome to the forum, good luck with the new job and the move.

dont worry about peter, he managed to get himself banned from someplace and i think its still a bit raw about it....lol


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Banned*

Hi Derek

One day i may grow up but for now i am still having a bit of fun. So long as nobody takes offense.

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Nerys,
Welcome, I'm sure you will enjoy Setubal. They have beautiful beaches, that's why their soccer team (Victoria de Setubal) has just lost 7-0 against Benfica, they spend too much time at the beach. Mourinho also comes from Setubal........
Good luck with your move.
Nelinha


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

*Gekko site*

Great site. Thanks.


----------



## synthpaintann (Aug 20, 2009)

*Welshman to Portugal. Time to Celebrate. Sanity returns!!*

*


NerysJ said:



Hi all

Just accepted a job in Setubal Portugal so Thought I'd give my social life a kick start! LOL. Would love to hear from anyone who's been/is there, especially about places to go for socialising etc.

Hope to hear from you soon

Nerys

Click to expand...

. Via email or skype ..*And swot up on your Portuguese.


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

*HI*

Eccentrics = my favourite kind of people! 
Are you near Setubal?


----------



## synthpaintann (Aug 20, 2009)

NerysJ said:


> Eccentrics = my favourite kind of people!
> Are you near Setubal?


*No ..not in Setubal... North of Lisbon.. about an hour 's drive. 

But will be getting more outgoing and adventurist.. when the summer is properly over.. and its that tweeny bit cooler..we will get into the tincan and explore a tad.. 

We are your rural outpost guys.

Anna&Chris*. You haven't gone loop the loop yet.. cos nobody undestands you. You will not find this seemingly long distance friendly hand shake so odd.. once you've been out here for a while. 

Love seeing the welsh flag again. 

Cheers Anna


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

*winter*

when will winter officially set in - I'm flying out on 24th Sept and hoping to see a bit of sun? 
Will be flying home for Christmas so only have to pack for 3 months...do I need the thermals ? LOL


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Winter officially begins 23rd of September.


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

what does that mean temperature-wise?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I was only joking Nerys, the weather will be just fine in Sept and all the way through to late Oct early November. Temps will be around 24-28 degrees. 
World Weather Information Service - Lisboa


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL Sorry,bitslowon the uptake. Shouldprobably point out thatI'm BLONDE!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Blonde you say?


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Yup, in every sense of the word. and a blonde who can't type if my previous post is anything to go by. LOL. I blame the Zindfandel.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, living in Portugal and just had 2 months in Sesimbra near Setubal, hollidays, really nice area regarding restaurants, bars, and down to earth people. In Setubal the beach is Sado River but further down you will find, Figueirinha and Portinho de Arrabida, lovely for kids or for people who likes calm sea. Palmela Castle and Cabo Espichel are the main attractions in the area


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Gracias John!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*setubal*

Be a here that the south of Lisbon it isn´t very popular for the expacts. You will have problems to find other foreign in the area, unless they are Brazilians, Africans and Croatians
John 999


----------

